# Kommt Duke Nukem Forever 2009 raus?



## Administrator (5. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Bensta (5. Januar 2009)

Interessiert mich gar nicht mehr ob, wann und wie das Spiel kommt. Es gibt genug andere gute Spiele.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. Januar 2009)

Hat Duke Nukem Forever und sein Erscheinungstermin als Running Gag ausgedient?
[_] Ja, schon seit einem Jahr.
[_] Ja, schon seit zwei Jahren.
[_] Ja, schon seit drei Jahren.
[_] Ja, schon seit vier Jahren.
[_] Ja, schon seit längerer Zeit.
[X] Ja, und nun tangiert mich damit bitte nichtmal mehr peripher.
[_] Nein, ich kann mich beim Aufwärmen flacher Witze kaum noch halten vor Lachen.
[_] Wolle Rose kaufe?


----------



## Jojoselavi (5. Januar 2009)

Bensta am 05.01.2009 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessiert mich gar nicht mehr ob, wann und wie das Spiel kommt. Es gibt genug andere gute Spiele.


----------



## Mothman (5. Januar 2009)

@MiffiMoppelchen: lol   

Also ich pers. werde mir das Spiel, sollte es denn wirklich jemals erscheinen, schon aus Prinzip nicht mehr kaufen. Ich werde/würde maximal die Leihgebühr investieren. Aber wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr das.


----------



## obi99 (5. Januar 2009)

MiffiMoppelchen am 05.01.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat Duke Nukem Forever und sein Erscheinungstermin als Running Gag ausgedient?
> [_] Ja, schon seit einem Jahr.
> [_] Ja, schon seit zwei Jahren.
> [_] Ja, schon seit drei Jahren.
> ...



klare entscheidung


----------



## Theclash1 (5. Januar 2009)

Selbst wenn es dieses Jahr erscheinen sollte:
Den Erwartungen - sofern man nach so langer Zeit noch welche hat - 
wird es wohl kaum genügen.
Bei so vielen Jahren Programmierung erwartet man einen Überflieger...
...oder man nimmt es bei Erscheinen nicht mal mehr in die Hand.
So oder so gibts ne Bruchlandung


----------



## SoSchautsAus (5. Januar 2009)

[X]  

SSA


----------



## Atropa (6. Januar 2009)

MiffiMoppelchen am 05.01.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat Duke Nukem Forever und sein Erscheinungstermin als Running Gag ausgedient?
> [_] Ja, schon seit einem Jahr.
> [_] Ja, schon seit zwei Jahren.
> [_] Ja, schon seit drei Jahren.
> ...



Dieser Spass-Poll (vonPCG) ist ja mal wieder genial, die Auswahlmöglichkeiten, das wirkt nicht lustig, sondern einfach nur lächerlich gezwungen.


----------



## moskitoo (7. Januar 2009)

Der Duke kommt, und zwar wann ER will.


----------



## PunkFan15 (7. Januar 2009)

moskitoo am 07.01.2009 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Duke kommt, und zwar wann ER will.



der Duke ist nich Chuck Norris


----------



## DSA-Zocker (7. Januar 2009)

> Hat Duke Nukem Forever und sein Erscheinungstermin als Running Gag ausgedient?
> [_] Ja, schon seit einem Jahr.
> [_] Ja, schon seit zwei Jahren.
> [_] Ja, schon seit drei Jahren.
> ...



blub.


----------



## trottel07 (7. Januar 2009)

MiffiMoppelchen am 05.01.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat Duke Nukem Forever und sein Erscheinungstermin als Running Gag ausgedient?
> [_] Ja, schon seit einem Jahr.
> [_] Ja, schon seit zwei Jahren.
> [_] Ja, schon seit drei Jahren.
> ...


[X] Wolle Rose kaufe?


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Januar 2009)

[x] Geht mir auf Höhe Wladiwostok am A... vorbei.



Da ist doch mittlerweile wirklich die Luft raus...


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (7. Januar 2009)

MiffiMoppelchen am 05.01.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat Duke Nukem Forever und sein Erscheinungstermin als Running Gag ausgedient?
> [_] Ja, schon seit einem Jahr.
> [_] Ja, schon seit zwei Jahren.
> [_] Ja, schon seit drei Jahren.
> ...



2 Geld nur...


----------



## faZe (9. Januar 2009)

Bensta am 05.01.2009 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessiert mich gar nicht mehr ob, wann und wie das Spiel kommt. Es gibt genug andere gute Spiele.


Jup.



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 05.01.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat Duke Nukem Forever und sein Erscheinungstermin als Running Gag ausgedient?


[x] Ja, schon seit eigentlich immer.

Habe nie ein Duke-Spiel gezockt - weiß deren Kultstatus deshalb nicht zu schätzen. Aber von dem was ich so mitbekommen habe (etwa seit 2002), wünsche ich diesem Spiel heute eigentlich nur, dass es floppt.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (10. Januar 2009)

moskitoo am 07.01.2009 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Duke kommt, und zwar wann ER will.


Seit Dr. Green tot ist, ist ER auch nicht mehr das, was ER mal gewesen ist... :/


----------



## Mandavar (10. Januar 2009)

Ich find es einfach nurnoch nervig. Es kann nicht sein, dass ein Witz so lange lebt, wenn nie wirklich einer drüber gelacht hat. Immer wieder neue Enten werden produziert, und auf eine bin ich sogar mal herein gefallen... mit Witz hat das wenig zutun, sondern eher mit Verarschung. Selbst wenn das Spiel mal rauskommt, werd ich es mir nicht kaufen. Es gibt im englischen ein Sprichwort: you can't bring back times. Das trifft wohl auch auf den Duke zu. Das Spiel war nicht einmal wirklich gut. Es hatte ein paar Lacher, und war sonst eher wegen des noch jungen Genres interessant. Heute kann man keinen mehr mit einem Pixeligen Pornokino und schlecht designten Leveln vor den Bildschirm locken. Ich bin nicht mehr zehn, und schon damals hat mir Doom besser gefallen.

In diesem Sinne lasst Duke in frieden ruhen. Er hatte seine Zeit.


----------



## Rapi-6662 (12. Januar 2009)

Duke? Tust du mir einen Gefallen? Geh sterben! Verschwinde aus den News!
Schon allein der Name, dass die Entwickler so dreist sind und im Titel verraten, wie lange es noch entwickelt wird


----------



## MrFloppy77 (12. Januar 2009)

duke nukem - never more


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Januar 2009)

Die haben wahrscheinlich nie wirklich daran gearbeitet, oder erst in den letzten Jahren damit begonnen. Denn schaut doch mal, wie lange das Spiel angeblich schon in Entwicklung sei. Mir kann das aber niemand weißmachen, weil es sich kein Entwicklerteam leisten könnte, so lange an einem Spiel zu arbeiten. Wer sollte das denn bitteschön so lange finanzieren? Das macht doch niemand. Daher gehört der Duke für mich in die Kategorie Computermärchen!


----------



## viperboss (13. Januar 2009)

moskitoo am 07.01.2009 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Duke kommt, und zwar wann ER will.


chuck norris ist der einziege der es spielt


----------



## Gunter (13. Januar 2009)

viperboss am 13.01.2009 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> moskitoo am 07.01.2009 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"chuck norris hat duke nukem forever durchgespielt" ... wuahaha.


----------



## ferrari2k (15. Januar 2009)

viperboss am 13.01.2009 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> moskitoo am 07.01.2009 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würd zittern, dafür erwartet dich sicher ein Roundhousekick


----------



## Bloody-Wolf (16. Januar 2009)

Shadow_Man am 12.01.2009 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben wahrscheinlich nie wirklich daran gearbeitet, oder erst in den letzten Jahren damit begonnen. Denn schaut doch mal, wie lange das Spiel angeblich schon in Entwicklung sei. Mir kann das aber niemand weißmachen, weil es sich kein Entwicklerteam leisten könnte, so lange an einem Spiel zu arbeiten. Wer sollte das denn bitteschön so lange finanzieren? Das macht doch niemand. Daher gehört der Duke für mich in die Kategorie Computermärchen!


Die finanzieren das selber und haben genug Einnahmen mit Eigenproduktionen wie Duke Nukem 3D und als Publisher (Max Payne) gemacht. Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Duke 2009 erscheint, bekommen in nächster Zeit höchstwahrscheinlich auch einen Trailer oder derartiges zu sehen. Es wird einfach ein klassischer Shooter, indem man mit wirklich allem herumspielen kann mit großen fetten Monsern, fette Waffen und coolen Sprüchen. Mehr braucht man doch garnicht!

Wieso sollte die Entwickler erst in den letzten Jahren begonnen haben? Ich weis es ist wohl nicht zu 100% ernst gemeint aber dennoch gab es 1998 und 2002 schon Trailer und Screenshots von dem Game.


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (16. Januar 2009)

Ich weiss nicht was Ihr alle habt. Der Duke kommt - mit oder ohne Chuck Norris. Und es wird fantastisch. Wenn man seit 2002 (oder länger) aktiv den Spielemarkt beobachtet und immer - immer - wieder den letzten feinschliff an dem Spiel vornimmt, muss es einfach perfekt werden. Ein Half Life 2 Gameplay mit der Grafik von Crysis, Spielfreiheit wie Fallout 3, Gegnermassen von Serious Sam, Gruseleffekten von Fear, Lösungswege von Portal und Prey  u. einem Multiplayer wie Rainbow-Six-Vegas (1)... und das alles ohne die Bugs von GTA 4. 

Hach... ich freu mich. Auf wahre Größen muss man halt warten... Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Und stellt Euch vor - eines Tages geht ihr zu dem Discounter Eures Vertrauens - und was steht in den Regalen... Duke Nukem Forever... Wahrscheinlich kauft man dann nur noch eine Downloadlizens und einen Link zu dem Handbuch in einer hässlcihen Hülle... aber Zukunft ist alles. Der Duke ist alles.


----------



## AceHigh (18. Januar 2009)

Der Duke ist 90er, keine Sau interessiert sich noch für so ein klischeerfüllenden Kerl der Aliens abknallt im jahre 2009 und allem dahinter! 

Das ist alles was ich noch zu dem Thema zu sagen hab mittlerweile


----------



## DeiMuddaInSchoen (19. Januar 2009)

Bensta am 05.01.2009 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessiert mich gar nicht mehr ob, wann und wie das Spiel kommt. Es gibt genug andere gute Spiele.




RRRRichtigggg!!!!! Ich setze einen RIESEN Haufen sch..sse auf den DUKE. Was soll daraus schon noch werden....


----------



## tobyan (20. Januar 2009)

Forza Duke!

Wird sicher geil, hoffentlich erlebe ich das Release noch...


----------



## Zapfenbaer (20. Januar 2009)

Ich nehme auch an, daß der Duke etwa 2066 erscheinen wird. Dann wird es sich um das allerbeste Spiel überhaupt handeln - mit einer Bombengrafik, einer Superhandlung und nie dagewesenen spielerischen Elementen. Der Duke wird nicht nur der beste Shooter, sondern auch das beste Rollenspiel, Strategiespiel, Taktikspiel, Weltraumspiel und Survival-Ego-Taktik-Schleich-Horror-Action-Shooterspiel sein. In der Folge wird eine völlig neue Generation von PC-Spielen entstehen, die den Duke als Vorbild haben. Alles, was bisher existierte, kann vom Erscheinungszeitpunkt des Dukes an als veraltet, Mist und überflüssig betrachtet werden (egal, welches Genre). 

So sieht das aus, Freunde.


----------



## Dimebag (20. Januar 2009)

Wenn er kommt, dann kauf ich ihn. Wenn nicht, dann nicht *g*


----------



## z0mBy (21. Januar 2009)

2666 spätestens, dann vllt zeitgleich mit diablo XX und gta XV


----------



## olstyle (25. Januar 2009)

MiffiMoppelchen am 05.01.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat Duke Nukem Forever und sein Erscheinungstermin als Running Gag ausgedient?
> [_] Ja, schon seit einem Jahr.
> [_] Ja, schon seit zwei Jahren.
> [_] Ja, schon seit drei Jahren.
> ...


[X] Wolle Rose kaufe?


----------



## Gr1Ng0 (30. Januar 2009)

MiffiMoppelchen am 05.01.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat Duke Nukem Forever und sein Erscheinungstermin als Running Gag ausgedient?
> [_] Ja, schon seit einem Jahr.
> [_] Ja, schon seit zwei Jahren.
> [_] Ja, schon seit drei Jahren.
> ...


----------



## agvoter (19. April 2009)

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,7363/Duke-Nukem-Forever-Infos/PC/News/

Das Kommentar und das Datum sind zu beachten


----------



## Markus_Wollny (25. August 2009)

Test


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. August 2009)

Markus_Wollny schrieb:


> Test


Bestanden mit Note 1


----------

